

"How do I raise a boy not to be a rapist?" - cefarix
http://www.cnn.com/2013/03/22/living/son-do-not-rape-steubenville/

======
Millennium
I could have done without the gender-specificity in the article. I'm not just
talking about the title; there was also a glaring omission of a certain gender
combination in the example of how to talk to an eighth-grader about this.

------
lylejohnson
The original title of the op-ed was "How do I raise a boy not to be a rapist?"
but I see that they've since changed it to "How do you talk to your son about
rape?"

